# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Das erste Mal
Wie verlief Eure aller erste Begegnung mit der thailändischen Küche? Bei mir hinterliess dies eine bleibende Erinnerung.

Tatort:
Phuket Patong - Pauschaltouri und von nix ne Ahnung.

Zeit:
ca. 19 Uhr

Motiv:
extremer Hunger


Ich setzte mich in so ein Restaurant an der Beachroad, da die eine sehr schöne Auslage hatten mit Fischen und sonstigem Seafood. Faziniert von der Andersartigkeit meiner Umgebung bestellte ich mir einen Fisch mit was auch immer da auf der Karte stand. Das liebliche Mädel, welches die Bestellung aufnahm fragte mich immerzu etwas nach "pet" - "mai pet". Ausser Schulterzucken wusste ich mir nicht zu helfen.

Mein Essenswunsch kam schneller als ich erhoffte. Toll sah das aus. Der Fisch wunderbar duftend mit so einer unbekannten Sosse, die lauter so grüne und rote Stückchen drin hatte.

Des weiteren bekam ich so eine Art Gewürzständer dazu gestellt. Da ich keine Ahnung hatte was da drin war, spionierte ich mal zum Nachbartisch rüber. AHA ! Da hatte es also auch so eine Art Sosse drin, die ähnlich der auf dem Fisch aussah, aber noch mit viel mehr von diesen grünen und roten Stückchen. Wie ich beobachten könnte, gossen die Thais davon auf den Reis. Man will ja dem nicht nachstehen und so verzierte ich ebenso meinen Reis mit diesem Sösschen.

Ihr ahnt es schon oder ?

Ich sag nur soviel: Ich hab an diesem Abend nicht nur beim essen gelitten, sondern auch ein paar Stunden später beim sch........  :traurig: 


------------------------------------------

Gibt es bei Euch auch Stories über den "ersten Kontakt" ?

----------


## Erich

Ja, erster Kontakt folgendermassen: erstes Abendessen, esse eh gern scharf (für deutsche Verhältnisse), wusste aber nur ungefähr, was so auf mich zukommen würde, also Ex gesagt: "not to spicy" - sie bestellt, war lecker, Schärfe ging so, ich nehm so 'ne kleine grüne Schote auf den Löffel, sie "spicy!", ich kleines Stück davon abgezwickt - ging runter wie glühende Kohle - sie den Rest geknabbert wie Pommes... :respekt: 

Ja, es gibt Sachen, die brennen zweimal  :cool:

----------

Ja, es gibt Sachen, die brennen zweimal   




Wer diese Erfahrung noch nicht gemacht hat, war noch nie in Thailand, zumindest nicht wirklich, soll ja auch Jungs geben die sich in Patty von einem Farang-Restaurant zum nächsten schleppen oder sich nur bei MC Doof ernähren. :nenene: 

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Erich

Neulich in "Thairestaurant" (von Vietnamesen betrieben) gewesen, Fisch bestellt: auf der Karte ein Sternchen: "* - scharf, kann auch weniger scharf zubereitet werden"
"Extrascharf" bestellt - war lasch, so ungefähr 90% von dem ölig frittierten Etwas ging zurück - ärgs.

----------

Erich, Thai-Restaurants in Deutschland kannst du meist vergessen, ist nur was für Farangs die noch nie in Thailand waren und denken sie bekämen Thai-Essen. Kenne keine Thai-Frau die in Deutschland in ein Thai-Restaurant geht. Hat jemand andere Erfahrungen?

Hierzu noch eine Stoy am Rande, war mit meiner  (damals noch nicht ) Frau und deren Cousine, die auch mit einm Deutschen verheiratet ist, in Pattaya. Einen Abend wollten wir gemeinsam essen gehen und die Frage kam auf ob Thai-oder Farang-Food. Wir einigten uns auf Farang-Food und die Cousine schlug ein franz. Restaurant vor. Ihr Mann, alter Pattaya-Veteran, sagte: Nee der hat ja Preise wie in Deutschland. Seine Frau stahlte übers ganze Gesicht und rief: Farang-Food, Farang-Preise. Habe das dann hier mal in Deutschland versucht mit Thai-Food, Thai-Preise, hat aber, logischerweise, nicht funktioniert

----------


## schiene

Hat bei mir nur indirekt mit der thail.Küche zu tun,aber ist ne lustige Story.
Kurz geschildert:
Ich,damals 13 Jahre alt mit paar Freunden und Freundinen ins Kino.Vorher die Mädels immer geärgert und verarscht  :cool:  .Ok,im Kino wirds dunkel und eins der Girls macht ne Tüte mit Erdnüssen und Rosienen auf(zu DDRZeiten nannten wir das Studentenfutter)Mir wurde auch hin und wieder nen bissel in die Hand gegeben.Mampfte es in mich rein und nach dem 3x fing mir mein Mund,Zunge,Gaumen mörderrich an zu brennen.Haben sie mir doch tatsächlich beim 3 mal nen paar richtig schöne scharfe Chillis mit reingegeben. :aetsch: 
Mädels fragten noch ganz scheinheilig ob der Film mich so mitnehmen würde weil ich Tränen in den Augen hatte :traurig: 
Hatte seitdem eigentlich nie Probleme mit der Schärfe gewisser thail.Gerichte.
Am Ende gabs doch noch ein Happy End  :Kiss:  und der Kinobesuch hatte sich gelohnt :respekt:

----------

Das ist bei mir ja schon über 20 Jahre her. Das wird schwer.
Doch, kann mich noch an das erste Hotel in Thailand erinnern. Gerade aus dem Flieger und nach Busfahrt angekommen, kurz geduscht, Kofferinhalt noch uneingeräumt auf dem Bett liegend. Ziemlich aufgeregt, was mich alles erwarten würde, streifte ich erst einmal durch die Hotelflure - bis ich auf einmal in meiner ersten thailändischen Küche stand. Man kann es schon als Begegnung bezeichnen, obwohl, nach nochmaligem Durchlesen bin ich mir nicht mehr so ganz sicher, ob Phommel so was gemeint hat.

----------


## Samuianer

An das beruehmte erste Mal kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern liegt im diffusen Nebel der Vergangenheit. Kreuze schon seit den fruehen 70gern durch Asien - damals Indien - die indische Kueche ist auch sehr potent!

Wollte zurallgemein scharfen Kueche Asiens nur sagen, das mir die europaeische Kueche ploetzlich zu nuechtern ist, ja fast langweilig!

Die vielen Gewuerze und Geschmaecker - einfach sagenhaft!
Mach mir sogar Chilliesosse (Si Racha) auf die Spiegeleier! 

Nur Eines mag ich nach wie vor nicht rohe unverarbeitete Chillies!
Da gibt es keinen Grund die Dinger so zu knabbern - da knabbere ich lieber an was Anderem!

----------

Bei mir ist's ja noch nicht so lange her.

Bei Schwägerin, meiner versoffenen war's, am zweiten Tag, den ich mein mir heuer angetrautes Ehweib kannte. Wollten mich in 'ihre' Küche einführen. Pilze gab's auch, in einer zumindest optisch nett anzusehenden Brühe.

Ich also einen Pilz von ganz oben genommen und zunächst zögerlich reingebissen. War scharf, allerdings so gerade an der Grenze, stelte ich mit leicht feuchten Augen fest.
Den nächten Pilz beherzt aus der Brühe gefischt und noch herzhafter als in seinen Vorgänger reingebissen.

Nach ca. 15 Minuten wich die Schwellung aus'm Gesicht zurück, der intensive Schleier vor den Augen lichtet sich und war in der Lage krächzend nachzufragen wo ich mich denn befände.

Nun hab' ich nicht die Erfahrung mit der thail. Küche, die Frau meines Kumpels bereitete sie - als sie noch selbst kochte - mehr nach chinesischem Vorbild zu, meine Frau mehr die Isaan-Küche, allerdings in einer meinem Gaumen bekömmlichen Variante.

----------

